
Security Weekly – The Security Podcast Network - PostOnce
https://wiki.securityweekly.com/Security_Weekly
======
PostOnce
I don't know if I should comment and explain why this is interesting, but I
sometimes click the comments first, so here goes:

Look at all this stuff! Application security, red team tradecraft, security
news (both overview and in depth), stories about all kinds of crap I've never
heard of.

I discovered this in the thread on the Mexican oil co. hack (at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21541592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21541592)
), but there's way more stuff on here than just the Security Weekly news
podcast.

